# RECRUITING - Weapons of the Gods: Bei Clan Tournament



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm wondering if there's any interest in a Weapons of the Gods PbP game.  If there's enough interest, I might run one (Or play if someone else is realy interested in running one).

This would be a game using the Weapons of the Gods system, not one emulating the comics specificly (Not having ever read the comics myself)

It's a early chinesse Kung Fu/Wuxia martial arts system by EOS Press. The book is coming back from the printers, but the PDF or at least parts of it have been available for a while, and I have the Gen Con edition (Full PDF, book coming in the mail.)

There are Warriors, Scholars, and Courtiers, and while all use martial arts, Scholars and Courtiers get additional techniques beyond the warriors (Magical or social, depending). However, if you want to shoot fire from your blade, chill people that you hit, etc, those are Warrior techniques.

RPG Now has the Book of Wood, which is character generation and much of the basic martial arts. Or you can purchase the PDF and book from EOS press (they still have the buy the book, get the PDF free deal going, check the forums).  The EOS Site also has several usefull downloads.

*Caracter Creation:* Standard starting (50 Destiny, 15 Attributes, 30 Skills).  You can use the Character Generator, do it yourself, or have me help/create a character.

*Game Style:* I'm probably going more for B-Movie Hong Kong action film style, particularly because not only is my knowledge of the era limited, but so is my knowledge of the game.  I'll make it a bit tongue in cheek, though serious enough to give it some fun appeal, and we'll all have fun.  And any game mechanic error will be called "Editing Mistakes" 

*Campaign Goal:* Mostly to have fun and experiment with the game mechanics a bit, which will make for an interesting PbP. (See Editing Mistakes comment)

*Campaign Starting Point:*  The Bei clan is having their anual tournament.  While it is an open tournament, there are 2 levels.  Previous competitors, and Newcomers.  You all, having never entered before, are hoping to win the prestigious newcomer tourny, and win fame, honor, and perhaps a chance to learn with the Bei clan.

Current Players: (Recruiting 2 more)
Tongues
LogicsFate

Usefull Links:
EOS Press
Quick Reference Sheet
Kung Fu Styles Quick Reference


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 8, 2005)

More information on the system?

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a early chinesse Kung Fu/Wuxia martial arts system by EOS Press.  The book is coming back from the printers, but the PDF or at least parts of it have been available for a while, and I have the Gen Con edition (Full PDF, book coming in the mail.)

There are Warriors, Scholars, and Courtiers, and while all use martial arts, Scholars and Courtiers get additional techniques beyond the warriors (Magical or social, depending).  However, if you want to shoot fire from your blade, chill people that you hit, etc, those are Warrior techniques.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Last Bump.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 11, 2005)

*Raises hand*

I'm interested

Where would I find the pdf?


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

RPG Now has the Book of Wood, which is character generation and much of the basic martial arts.  Or you can purchase the PDF and book from EOS press (they still have the buy the book, get the PDF free deal going, check the forums).

Or, you can tell me sorta what you want to do and I can build a character.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 11, 2005)

hmmm. I'd have to put some thought in it...

A Courtier would be my first choice

Out of curiosity, are the warrior techiniques mostly elemental based (earth, fire, wind, water, ect.)


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2005)

I've downloaded the free stuff from the EOS site and it looks like an interesting system.

Anyway would it be possible to play one of the Dirty Ting brothers (in the Antagonist PDF in the Newspormo download)


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

It uses the Chinese elements of Wood (Might, Cage Chi), Fire (Speed, Crimson Chi), Earth (Presence, Gold Chi), Metal (Genius, White Chi), and Water (Wu Wei, Silver Chi).

Everyone has access to the common Kung Fu techniques. And even the uncommon ones, some are more elemental (heat, cold, etc), some are quick, some are strong, some are deadly, and some of the more advanced ones are a combination there of.  Courtier techniques can adjust people's emotions, motivations, and such.  I am more familiar with the warrior techniques than the courtier techniques, as I am still learning the game myself.

Tonguez, having not read the promo, I don't see why not.  I won't be emulating the comic books per say though.  Honestly, I'm probably going to run a slightly more tongue in cheek game in a hong kong action movie style, but character ideas are welcome.

EDIT: I'll make sure they're 50 destiny point characters, but I don't see why you couldn't use one of those (Or if they're all stated up, I don't see why we can't use them all, but I'm hoping to be flexable).


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2005)

The Tings are only 20 Destiny (they are presented as low level thugs)
the promo also features a 80 destiny Courtier and a 70 Destiny Scholar

However EOS also has a character generator-woohoo!!! 

I take it we have 50 Destiny Attributes 15 and Skills 30

the difficulty is knowing what each Advantage/Disad and Kung Fu style can do

for instance what is meant by Brutal/Artful


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 11, 2005)

I get to checking out the free stuff when I get home from work, Some of the best times I've ever had were in learning games


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2005)

*CHU PA CHIEH*
RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Thug
PASSION: Obsession - Chu Pa-Chieh is a hedonist who lives to satisfy his base urges in the most sensational, indulgent and creative manner possible, to find the ultimate experience that makes all of life worthwhile
REGION: 

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 5
Athletics 1
Fight 4
Hardiness 2
Lift 3

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 2
Initiative 1
Dodge 3
Melee 4

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 4
Confidence 2
Grace 2
Perform 2
Persuade 2

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 2
Tactics 1

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 4
Awareness 2
Senses 2
Stealth 2

ADVANTAGES Iron Fist, Robust
KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 2 (Any chi: Sure foot, Run Like a Deer) Fist Of Iron 2 (Uncommon Jade Chi: Living Weapon, Body of Iron), Thunder Hammer 3(Common Jade Chi: Thunder Strike, Rain of Blows, Clap of Thunder)

BACKGROUNDS 
As Chu Pa-Chieh tells it he was once the commander of a legion of elite warriors who protected the 'western border' until they were overrun by 'demons' and by sheer grit he was left as the only survivor. Chu Pa Chieh retired then and became a wanderer learning more about his combat arts and in particular the Iron Fists of the Bei Brotherhood.

The more likely story is that Chu Pa-Chieh was a minor official in the army but was dishonourably discharged due to his drunkeness and womanizing. Chu Pa-Chieh is a hedonist obsessed with finding the ultimate experience to satisfy his base urges. He has lived as a thug and con-man using his performance skills to bluff his way through.

Of course in a pinch he can also call on his awesome strength, his skills of kung fu and his mighty melon hammer to get him out alive...

DISADVANTAGES
Unwholesome

EQUIPMENT - Melon Hammer, Bite, Medium Armor, Punch Or Kick

TREASURES -


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Brutal, Artful, Ranged are weapon types.

Your passion is what drives you as a person.  If you're driven in life by gluttony, that's pretty said.

Example with my own character, Daring Pengu

Passion: Obsession - To increase awareness of his greatness though deeds and training


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2005)

Sad I know but true and its gluttony at its broadest meaning. Chu Pa-Chieh is a hedonist who lives to satisfy his base urges in the most sensational, indulgent and creative manner possible, to find the ultimate experience that makes all of life worthwhile


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

So, just as he would partake in the best wines, he's also a thrill seeker to find the ultimate experience?


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, just as he would partake in the best wines, he's also a thrill seeker to find the ultimate experience?




He (over) indulges in good wine, rich food, exotic women and thrilling experience. He'll try anything just for the chance to discover what it 'feels' like


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Exotic Wine, Rich Women, Trilling Food, Good Experiences, got it


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

How does this look?

1st character attempt(sblocked to avoid confusion
[sblock]RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Peasant
PASSION: Anger- Anger directed at himself and those who took his family away
REGION: The Jin Empire (Nan)

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 5
Athletics 3
Fight 3
Hardiness 3
Lift 4 [Oxes Strengh 5]

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 4
Initiative 1
Dodge 1
Finesse 1
Melee 3
Ride 2

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 2
Confidence 4

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 2
Crafting 2

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 2
Awareness 2
Senses 1

ADVANTAGES
KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 3 (Common Any Chi: Surefoot, Run Like a Deer, Headlong Flying Leap), Eagle Claw 2 (Common Crimson Chi: Quick Rip, Flashing Talons), Cloud Mastery 1 (Common Jade Chi: Phantom of the Clouds), Five Sacred Elements 3 (Uncommon Any Chi: Fire in the Eye, Rooted like the Mountain, Vines in the Woods)

BACKGROUNDS - Weapon Training, Fast, Special Mount, Common Sense, Healthy as an Ox

DISADVANTAGES
Chronically Unlucky

EQUIPMENT - Light Armor, Punch Or Kick, Three-Section Staff

TREASURES - None

*Brief Backround * 
Keito years on a farm and depite his responsibilities as soon as he was able he struck out on his own. He was going to be rich, he was going to find adventure, and women and he name would become known throughout the empire. He failed and after several years on his own he returned to the farm, with nothing more than what he left with. He arrived to find everything changed and everyone gone.

 While he was gone his father had become ill, and without an able bodied person to work the land, the entire family fell quicky into debt with a petty lord. When he came to collect he took the last things they owned, their land and their freedom, "allowing" them to work off their debt by putting them to work in a manner only befitting slaves.

Keito has vowed to free his family and recover their land, either by buying them back or by taking them by force[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd suggest pulling it out of the background, but I don't see a problem.  Obviously, I'll have to explain the Martial arts.

The easy one, is light foot.  Lets you move fast.  Level 3 is Crouching Camraman Hidden Wires type of flying, including the ability to hang in mid air.  Level 1 lets you move extra as a free action, level 2 I believe lets you bounce around quickly, but not quite fly.

FYI, to use a technique, you must use your chi.  Some require specific chi, and some can use any (like Lightfoot).  You have as many Chi of a specific type based on your attribute (So 5 Might gives you 5 Jade chi).  Each technique uses 1 chi per the technique level.  So the level 3 Lightfoot technique requires the use of any 3 color chi per round.  You regenerate Chi at a rate of 1 of each color per round of combat/segment of action.

I'm looking into what I can and can't post about techniques.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

pulling it out of the backround, what do you mean?

Ah! alright lets say I use a level 3 light foot, would I be able to take two of X chi type and 1 one Y chi type or must it all be from the same type?


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

No, pull the code tags off the top (so word wrap works).

And yes, you can even use type X, Y, and Z.

Also, note, you can't learn beyond Level 3 in any of the Common Martial arts to start.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

Good, good, I think I have base premise down, one last thing could you touch on skill specialization?


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

When you specialize, 2 specializations cost 1 skill point.  Example specializations (Ones my character, Darring Pengu has)

Initiative: Dramatic Entrance
Melee: Sabre
Inspire: Style
Athletics: In Combat

He has them all at 1, so he adds 1 die when rolling those skills in that situation after other modifiers.

You roll 1 die per skill rank, plus 1 if the attribute is not lower than the skill, plus specialization if you have it.

BTW, Style roles are making those dramatic/impressive poses, and is done using the inspire skill.

And if you don't belive my character is a fun tongue in cheek character by now knowing what I've said about him, I don't know what will (And no, I won't be playing him here).  Origionaly based off of a character that I played in a different system named "The Magnificent Weasel", who is legendary in out gaming group dispite only being played once.

The dice mechanic is strange, but works fairly well, and allows for cool power ups (AKA Dragonball Z) as you get higher in levels.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

So my ligt skill right now, thanks to specialazation, would net me 10 dice?


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

No, 6.  You only get a bonus of 1 die if you skill is less than or equal too your attribute.

What is Oxes Strength as a specialization?

FYI, Fight generaly is used for Brutal styles, Melee for Artful, and Ranged for, well, ranged.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know, there was a specazion box, it asked for a skill, a name, and an amount of points

So I choose Lift, it was an empty box for name, and I put the counter up to 5, it took Destiny points to use this option


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Ooh, I didn't notice you pumped it up.  You can't specialize beyond 1 rank to start.  Otherwise, yes, you would get 10.

However, it's a situation or use of the skill.  Oxes Strengh isn't exactly a use for the skill.  Lift: People, Lift: Overhead, Lift:  Face (well, maybe not) are good examples.

2 specializations at 1 cost 1 destiny.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 13, 2005)

This list is copied from the EOS forums and gives a good oversight (a couple of the Uncommon styles are missing and it still doesn't tell me what _battering multitude _ does)

*Kung Fu Styles *  
*Common * 
1. *Blizzard Fist* (Silver): Frost Fist1, Frozen Moon2, Wounded by Frost3 
A Palms Style, each strike chills your opponent to the bone! 

2. *Cloud Mastery* (Jade): Phantom of the Clouds1, Moon Covered by Clouds2, Flowing Clouds3 
A Defensive Style, it cloaks your Chi from others' Awareness! 

3. *Dragon Sabre* (Crimson): Flash of Steel1, Dragon Speed2, Submission to the Earth3 
A Sword-based style, it makes your blade even deadlier than it already is! 

4. *Drunken Monkey* (Silver): Monkey Capering1, Monkey Roll2, Monkey Antics3 
A Defensive Style, it allows you to caper and cavort your way out of danger! 

5. *Eagle Claw* (Crimson): Quick Rip1, Flashing Talons2, Flesh-Rending Strike3, Wings of Eagle's Dawning4 
Seen in the Examples of Play, it is a Palms Style that makes your fingers as deadly as any blade! 

6. *God of Wind Kick* (White): Earthly Spirit Kick1, Heavenly Deity Kick2, Heavenly Warrior Circle-Kick3 
Your kicks impact like deadly hammers - the highest level caves in skulls! 

7. *Golden Temple Bells* (Gold): Bell Carrying Sinews1, Hardness of the Bell2 
Invented by the Zan Brotherhood of Buddhist Monks, it enhances your ability to lift great weights and shed blows like you were made of metal! 

8. *Heart-Breaking Blade* (Crimson): Killing Spree1, Lightning Killing Spree2, Killing Frenzy Spree3 
Once known as White Season Knife Style, this allows you to create a tornado of killing edges with bladed weapons! 

9. *Heaven's Thunder* (Jade): Dragon Wind1, Lashing Torrent2 
This flexible style allows you to enhance your movement and your attacks - like Heaven and Earth itself! 

10. *Holy Fire* (Crimson): Flame Strike1, Seven Fire Fist2 
Incinerate your enemies and frighten their widows and children with your Seven Fire Fist - this style makes any weapon strike cause others to burn on impact! 

11. *Light Foot* (Any Color): Surefoot1, Run Like a Deer2, Headlong Flying Leap3 
The first kung fu any Warrior learns, it allows the amazing leaps, jumps and balancing feats that make one a martial artist! 

12. *Lunar Darkness* (Silver): Hiding Moon Strike1, Fleeting Moon Shadow2, Shadow of the Eclipse3 
A Blunt-weapon style, it causes terrible wounds while remaining as elusive as moonlight! 

13. *Mental Summons * (Gold): Veins of Anger, Veins of Rage2 
Calls your weapon to your hand... or attacks with anything and everything at hand - a telekinetic storm that can kill! 

14. *Music of War * (Gold): Deadly Notes 
Any sound becomes a weapon for you - kill with your voice, your ku-ching, your flute... just by playing their death! 

15.* Perfect Aim * (White): Eagle Eye1, Palpable Hit2 
All ranged weapons, whether thrown or fired, become much more accurate and damaging in your hands! 

16. *Swift-Striking Sash* (Silver): Sinuous Soft-Hard Weapon1, Thousand-Serpent Strike2, Hideous Painful Flail3 
Use a sash or just your long hair to kill your enemies! 

17. *Thousand-Scythe Kick * (Gold) Fast Scythe Kick1, Sweeping Scythe Kick2, Crescent Scythe Kick3 
A vicious kicking style from the North, at the higher levels you can sever limbs with your legs! 

18. *Thunder Hammer* (Jade) 
Any blunt weapon becomes far more lethal than it should be, with this art! 

19. *Universal Blow* (Jade): Flowers in the Fog1, Hail of Blows2, Cloud-Concealed Strike3 
A Brutal style, you can inflict all sorts of unique attacks using this martial art! 

20. *Walks in Shadow * (White)* 
A Kung Fu Style suited for assassins - you become hard to see, though once revealed in combat, becomes hard to maintain... 

21. *Waves Like Water * (Silver): Sliding Strike1, Fierce Flexible Fence2, Rolling Wave Attack3, Serpent Sword4 
You've seen this style before, if you've seen Jet Li's HERO - think of the battle in the Chess Garden between Sky and Nameless! 

22. *Wisdom of the Seven Gates * (White): Pain-Negating Method1, Disturb the Jade Leaves2 
This is the mastery of pressure points that so many martial artists know - at the higher levels, incapacitate with only a poke in the right spot! 


*Uncommon * 
1. *Bloody Claws * (Crimson): Bloody Talons1, Strength of Blood2, Flickering Flame Claws3, Weapon-Smashing Talon Strike4 
Wielded only by the Mao-Shan, an enigmatic clan of female assassins, this allows you to wield your nails like blades! 

2. *Fist of Iron * [Bei Fist Skill] (Jade): Rainbow-Stunning Strike3 
The Bei Clan's answer to those who over-rely on weapons - you can wield your hands to block iron weapons without harm, and hit so hard you cause people to lose their breath in Chi! 

3. *Five Sacred Elements* (Flexible) 
The province of the Order of Dali, this allows you to wield each of the Five Daoist Elements as terrifying weapons! 

4. *Hell's Disasters * (Crimson): Eternal Hell1, Endless Catastrophe2, Endless Execution3, Death Territory4, Deadly Reincarnation5, World-Destroying Flame6 
The Hell Clan's Martial Art, it perverts the normal flow of Crimson Chi to inflict horrible permanent wounds! 

5. *Heart Sword* Skill (Silver): Ambition: Soaring Blade1, Brutal: Speed Blade2, Heartless: Sharp Blade3, Clear: Smart Blade4 
The Nan Clan's Family Skill, it confers the ultimate mastery of the sword - though there may be Rare Styles that yet exceed it still! 

6. *Subtle Hand * (Gold) 
The "Buddha's Palm" style of the Zan Brotherhood of Buddhist Monks, only taught to their most reputable of warriors! 

7. *Unfolding Glory * (Gold): How Swift Thy Sword1, Willow Stance2 
The Jade Dragon Society's Skill - this grants speed and grace beyond any other - most of its practitioners are women! 

8. *Yellow River Sword * (Silver)* 
The Yellow River Rebels master this style, which allows you to combine your efforts and attack at a distance (groups are needed to reach its full power.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool, thanks for pulling that


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok, I have permition from the game designer to e-mail you all details about your Kung Fu's and other advantages or disadvantages.  I'll look over the characrers in more detail soon, and make suggestions.

I updated the first post with some usefull materials and links.  I'll continue to do this as needed.

I will require that you either have the e-mail feature turned on on your account so I can e-mail you, or you post an e-mail account here (Disguised however you wish).  Mine's open to be e-mailed, so you can also simply e-mail me.  I will not share it with anyone else (even other players) unless you say I can.

Remember, unlike other systems where my word is law, my word is only a rough interpretation of the law that may be recalled incorrectly or made up on the spot to be confirmed later (See Editing Mistakes comment in the first post)

Last of all, let's have fun.  Glad you're both bearing with me on this, hopefully we'll get 2 more, and have some fun, and maybe learn a cool system.

I'll do more system explanations as life goes on as well.  I've done a few, and the quick reference sheet does some as well.

If you want me to, I will generate a character of my own to use in this.  Normaly I frown on that, but since it's an open trial of the game as well, it can't hurt.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, I didn't notice you pumped it up.  You can't specialize beyond 1 rank to start.  Otherwise, yes, you would get 10.
> 
> However, it's a situation or use of the skill.  Oxes Strengh isn't exactly a use for the skill.  Lift: People, Lift: Overhead, Lift:  Face (well, maybe not) are good examples.
> 
> 2 specializations at 1 cost 1 destiny.




Excellent, I'll make some changes today with all the new information, thanks guys!

My email feature is always on


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Tonguez, you may not select a Rare Art at character creation.  Warriors may choose from Common or Uncommon Arts to start, and no art may start above Level 3.

Scholors may learn Daoist Magic or Medicine sectret Arts, and Courtiers May learn any of the other Secret Arts (I believe)


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2005)

ZHOU KEITO

RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Peasant
PASSION: Anger
REGION: 

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 3
Athletics 1
Climb 1
Fight 3
Hardiness 1
Lift 1

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 4
Initiative 3
Dodge 3
Finesse 2
Melee 3 [Sworn Enemy 1]
Ride 1

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 4
Confidence 3
Grace 1
Perform 1

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 3
Learning 3
Tactics 1

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 1
Awareness 1
Senses 1

ADVANTAGES
KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 3 (Common Any Chi: Surefoot, Run Like a Deer, Headlong Flying Leap), Holy Fire 1 (Common Crimson Chi: Flame Strike), Thousand-Scythe Kick 2 (Common Gold Chi: Fast Scythe Kick, Sweeping Scythe Kick), Dragon Saber 3 (Common Crimson Chi: Flash of Steel, Dragon Speed, Submission to the Earth), Heaven's Thunder 1 (Common Jade Chi: Dragon Wind), God Of Wind Kick 2 (Common White Chi: Earthly Spirit Kick, Heavenly Deity Kick)

BACKGROUNDS - Weapon Training, Fast

DISADVANTAGES
Temperamental

EQUIPMENT - Light Armor, Punch Or Kick, Saber

TREASURES - None


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Max atribute to start is 5 (same with skill)


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2005)

check check


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm trying here, sorry I keep coming up with all this.

BTW, Hell's Disasters is generaly a Hell Clan art, and the Hell clan isn't exactly good.  Among other things, it burns skin off the target, and is generaly fairly nasty.  It's also REALY expensive (15 + ranks in cost)

What were you looking to do as far as fighting style/techniques (I mean in general terms of things like Damage, Spead, Accuracy, combo there of, what weapon(s), ect)  There are plenty of Arts, I can probably recomend one.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2005)

Fast, deadly, reckless, fists or a bladed weapon

I was looking for a little less diveristy in his attacks, a single mided obsesiveness, taking the quick path that will lead to power now, but will taper off quickly, as compared to those true masters


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, I think I know a good style or two for you, I'll research it and post my suggestion tonight.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

I would be most appreciative


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Heart-Breaking Blade is a deadly sword style that I think only has 3 techniques.  Probably a good fit for someone who went for power of form before others.  It mostly involves inflicting massive damage.  If used incorrectly, it could lead to a very brutal reputation.

Universal Blow is a flexable style that lets you use fist or a staff.  A more brutal style, it is easy to use, and can do things like help you spead up and/or make an additional strike.

Thunder Hammer is a brutal unarmed/blunt weapon style that is similar to universal blow, but is focused a bit more on power of the strikes, and the powers build on themselves more, so it is a bit less flexable.

Lunar Darkness is similar to Universal blow in the first 2 powers (fairly common actualy), but uses the 3 sectioned staff, and has some intriguing defensive powers.

Holy Fire can be used in any artful or brutal attack.

Heavans Thunder is a good sword style that allows for extra attacks or even a mass confidence attack.

Eagle Claw is a hand/palm attack that can be quite deadly.  Again, you initaly learn to gain speed and power, and eventualy damage.  A little more diverse than Killing Spree

Dragon Sabre is more of a strike quickly and arfully style more than a brutal damage style.  It eventualy lets you trip opponents for free while doing massive damage.

Blizzard Fist - Cold based fist attacks, damaging, with some other side efects.

Waves like water requires a hafted or bladed weapon (Staff or sword work), and is a defensive style.

I can go through the Uncommon ones if you need, but this list shoudl help you maybe pick a few.  Remember, you can use destiny to by up your attributes or more skills (1 atribute is 5 Destiny, 1 skill is 1 Destiny.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Did I loose Tonguez by chaning the thread name?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope not, though even if this doesn't get off the groud I've had great fun making up characters  

I'm looking closest to Eagle claw, Holy Fire, and Heart breaking blade, 
Dragon Sabre also catches my eye to some extent
Would this skills mesh well?


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, if you mix unarmed and armed, then yes, but you don't always have to.  If you want to be focused, you simply choose techniques that tend to favor your prefered weapon (s).  Some are usable for multiple weapons though (Like Holy Fire), so they are fairly flexable.  Eagle Claw and Holy Fire stack well, Heartbreaking blade and Holy Fire stack well, Feagle Claw and Heartbreaking blade do not stack.

Dragonsabre, being a sword style, works with Heartbreaking blade.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, level 3 in each, heart breaking blade, dragon saber, holy fire, and light foot comes out to 50 detiny points


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

never mind, I forgot about the advantages I took, what does, robust and fast do for you?


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Robust helps you recover wounds and makes you easier to heal by doctors.

Fast gives you a bonus to initiative and athletics rolls where raw speed counts.

FYI, Dice mechanics:

Rolling X d 10

You are pairing dice to get your number.  The number of dice is the tens digit, the die is the ones digit

So, rolling 5d10, you get 9,7,5,5,3, you rolled a 25 (2 fives).

If you have more than one pair, you may put a number of dice in your River.  If you want, you can take dice out of your river (Not till after you put them in, so you can't trade dice in the river).  You start with a River of 2.

Example:  You roll 4d10 on your athletics roll to flip over an object to get to an opponent, and roll 4,4, 7,7.  You can put the 2 4s in the river, and use the 27 roll.  Then, you make your attack roll at 6D10, rolling 9,2,4,6,7,7.  You can pull our your 4s from the river and get a 34, or just keep the 27, but you may not use the 2 4s in the river and then put the 2 7s back into it.

Modifiers - You use the best modifier of each type, so in rolling initiative, you get 2 +5 bonuses and 1 +10 bonus from your styles, you use only the +10.  If you have a +10 due to your weapon, that is an additional +10 to +20 (since it comes for a different source).  Keeps dicerolling streamlined, especialy when you could be using 3-4 techniques simultaniously.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Let's set, it's 3:20 in the morning and i'm really, really tired, yet I understood all that for some reason... I'm proud of myself, that or I'm hullucinating again


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did I loose Tonguez by chaning the thread name?




still here but been really busy irl


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

LF: Probably

Tonguez: No problems 

FYI, I'm thinking of limiting this to warriors only (not a problem at the moment) for simplicity, as well as potential plot.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

FYI Style Overview

Possibly slightly outdated, but interesting.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok, updated the Campaign starting point a bit, got a good idea, and it will work with even 2 people.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2005)

Character edited in post 34, Yay! A tourney


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

Definitely looks interesting, but I will have to wait till I am home to download the various PDF's. I will try and have you something by the end of the day. (or way early tomorrow morning as I may a date tonight.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to it Yeti


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Excellent, thats a 50% increse in our fighting force, at this rate we will own the world


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

LF - Baring system changes to Heartbreaking Blade (Which I'm thinking may happen, it's overpowered), looks pretty good off the top of my head.

Edit: It's fine, several others seem to think so.


----------



## BradofEos (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Max atribute to start is 5 (same with skill)





Howdy, Gang!

Brad Elliott here... the game designer that Bront mentioned earlier.

I'm quite happy with what I see here... you guys 'get it'.

A few pointers!

1.) Attribute Max for Starting Characters is 5. Skill Max (whether standard skill or Kung Fu) is 3. You're allowed to take a single specialty for a given skill at game start, but you can devote more than one point (each gives you two specialties) if you desire.

2.) Scholars are the only ones who may start with Daoist Magic. Courtiers are the only ones who can start with the Secret Arts of Intrigue. Either Archetype may learn the Secret Arts of Understanding, Genius and Medicine as they like. Courtiers tend to like the Genius Arts, and Scholars tend to like Medicine... and they both like Understanding. Predictionism runs fairly randomly through the community - both groups seem to like it equally well.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, looking forward to it Yeti




Groovy though I am afraid it will have to be saturday or sunday before I can finish the character. I just got home and am very much wiped out. Plus I have to meet the girlfriends parents tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

BradofEos said:
			
		

> Howdy, Gang!
> 
> Brad Elliott here... the game designer that Bront mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...




Thanks for stoping in Brad.

You heard him, max starting skill is 3, not 5 (Means I need to adjust my starting character at home, but no biggie).

Now let's have fun


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Groovy though I am afraid it will have to be saturday or sunday before I can finish the character. I just got home and am very much wiped out. Plus I have to meet the girlfriends parents tomorrow.



No problem.  I'm still reading the book, so it whenever we start is fine.  A good background helps, or at least a good personality development and motivation.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

If it's too good in your oppinion I could change it, there's several other techs that I have considered


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

BradofEos said:
			
		

> Howdy




That is so cool, hob-knobin with the little guys


----------



## BradofEos (Sep 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> That is so cool, hob-knobin with the little guys




Pfft. Ain't no little - consider it customer service! 

Though I'll admit I'm probably going to be able to do it less as the busier I get!


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

BradofEos said:
			
		

> Pfft. Ain't no little - consider it customer service!
> 
> Though I'll admit I'm probably going to be able to do it less as the busier I get!



He ran an interesting demo at Gen Con that I played in for a short time till he got called away.  Unfortunately, I was playing a very softspoken character, though I would have enjoyed actualy getting an attack, where Caine would have walked over, bowed to his opponents, and procided to slam them both onto the ground


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Bow, pssh.
(that is so going to get me killed  ) 

I so have to get to Gen Con next year


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Bow, pssh.
> (that is so going to get me killed  )
> 
> I so have to get to Gen Con next year




You and me both. Just finished paying off all my debts so hopefully next year will be the ticket.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 17, 2005)

How does this character look. Haven't been able to get the book yet, but will in the next few days. Especially since I have no idea what many of these skills/forms/abilities do. (I am going on blind faith here (for my love of a good martial arts game).   

XIANG POK

RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Soldier
PASSION: Obsession - While most see Xiang Pok as an underachiever, it is more to the point that they rarely see him at his true passion. When engaged in his training or another test of his skill, the true nature (Physical and Mental Mastery) of Xiang takes on an energy that is palpable.
REGION: The Jin Empire (Nan)

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 4
Athletics 2
Climb 2
Fight 3
Hardiness 3
Lift 2

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 4
Initiative 3
Dodge 3
Finesse 2
Melee 3

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 3
Confidence 3
Grace 1
Persuade 1

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 3
Learning 1

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 3
Awareness 2
Senses 2
Stealth 1

KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 3 (Common Any Chi: Surefoot, Run Like a Deer, Headlong Flying Leap), Holy Fire 3 (Common Crimson Chi: Flame Strike, Seven-Fire Fist, Coruscating Flames), Cloud Mastery 3 (Common Jade Chi: Phantom of the Clouds, Moon Covered by Clouds, Flowing Clouds)

ADVANTAGES - Lucky, Healthy as an Ox, Iron Fists

DISADVANTAGES
None

EQUIPMENT - Staff, Dagger Or Punch Dagger, Light Armor, Punch Or Kick

TREASURES - None


----------



## BradofEos (Sep 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> How does this character look. Haven't been able to get the book yet, but will in the next few days. Especially since I have no idea what many of these skills/forms/abilities do. (I am going on blind faith here (for my love of a good martial arts game).
> 
> XIANG POK
> 
> ...




Looking good, Prof!

Only thing I'd point out needing a tweak is that to have Fist of Iron, you need to have bought the Affiliation: Bei Clan (5 Destiny) to go with it - and possibly a point or two of Status as well. The Uncommon Styles are only taught by clans, and you have to be a member with some standing (hence the Status!) in order to get to know the good stuff.

You might also take the Disadvantage: Onerous Obligation as well - which means that every once in a while, you'll have to drop everything to run a mission of some sort of the Clan. Probably involving weapons delivery, since the Bei are heavily involved in weapons manufacture!  You want the Disad - while annoying, you get paid a point of Destiny each time the Disad makes your life difficult... "What? You want me to take this quality sword to whom? At this hour of the night?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks good, though I'll warn you.  

You only have as much chi as your ability score.  You have 2 jade chi abilities, and only 3 jade chi total.  Each power uses 1 chi of that type per rank, so to use the L3 technique, you spend 3 jade chi, leaving you with none till next round, and preventing you from using some of your potential combos.

The Blade Wheel will not work with Fists of Iron, which is an unarmed style.  Holy Fire and Cloud Mastery will work with anything.  Also, if you don't take the Blade Wheel, you don't need Weapon Training.  Iron Hand advantage could be usefull.

Blessed by the Gods - As long as you seek out Bizarre Perril after Bizarre Perril, the gods will help keep you alive by negating any wound penalties to any rolls you make to escape that danger.   - Interesting, but might be kind of expensive, and not increadably usefill directly in a tourny.  Could be usefull, potentialy in this game even, but it's kind of expensive, so you might want to rethink it, unless that's what you had intended.

Edit - What Brad said too  

You're probably better off sticking with common styles unless you have a particular one in mind.  I'll do a quick overview of the Uncommon ones, including potential affiliations.

Also, since this is the Bei clan trouny, perhaps you can learn it later if you place well.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you I appreciate the help. I am going to tweak him a bit. 

Stick to the Common Styles (3 I think is enough to start  )
Raise his Might and Speed (I am okay just wanting to keep him balanced)
Cut some Advantages (I have a habit of picking more than necessary)
Change some Weapons (Simple weapon shift for a guy that doesn't really like using them)

So I will update the character and gladly take any further input.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Thank you I appreciate the help. I am going to tweak him a bit.
> 
> Stick to the Common Styles (3 I think is enough to start  )
> Raise his Might and Speed (I am okay just wanting to keep him balanced)
> ...



Sounds like a plan.

Keep in mind, you can buy more attributes as advantages for 5 destiny each., so you could drop the uncommon style, and spend some of the points to raise your might and speed.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Keep in mind, you can buy more attributes as advantages for 5 destiny each., so you could drop the uncommon style, and spend some of the points to raise your might and speed.




Well the changes make sense to me. The tournament is probably his big introduction to the Bei Clan. So I just boosted his stats and common techniques.

Yep did that though still just to a 4.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, minor thought, I would suggest everyone buying 1 level in Wealth if they wish to have some sort of home, job, and/or income.

Oh, if you're interested, here's the character I'll likely end up playing in our home campaign.  He's quite fun. 

I'll post a game exerp later (He was a bit different then, had to drop a few skills and apparently I had an extra destiny point or two, but nothing major.

DARING PENGU

RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Righteous Bandit
PASSION: Obsession - To increase awareness of his greatness though deeds and training
REGION: 

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 3
Athletics 3 [in combat 1]
Climb 1
Fight 1
Hardiness 2

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 4
Initiative 3 [dramatic entrance 1]
Dodge 3
Finesse 3
Melee 3 [sabre 1]
Ride 2

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 4
Confidence 3
Inspire 3 [style 1]
Perform 1
Persuade 3

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 2
Tactics 1

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 3
Awareness 2
Senses 2
Stealth 2

ADVANTAGES
KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 3 (Common Any Chi: Surefoot 1, Run Like a Deer 2, Headlong Flying Leap 3), Heaven's Thunder 3 (Common Jade Chi: Dragon Wind 1, Lashing Torrent 2, Crashing Thunder 3), Dragon Saber 3 (Common Crimson Chi: Flash of Steel 1, Dragon Speed 2, Submission to the Earth 3)

BACKGROUNDS - Inventive, Wealth 2 (Comfortable), Possession (Light Armor), Good Looks (Quality)

DISADVANTAGES
None

EQUIPMENT - Light Armor, Punch Or Kick, Saber

TREASURES - None


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

I might not go quite as tongue and cheek, but perhaps I will if it suits the situation.  So, Imagine now, if you will:
-**--
Having been asked by the Bie clan to escort an Imperial Courier that should be heading towards the clan back to the clan, the party sets out, only to find that he has not arived in the small town that is so lowly the Magistrate works allong side the pesents.  So, the next city down the road, the Magistrate, unknowing anything himself, has to have his servants look for signs of him, and do in fact discover that he had passed through this town before hand.

Several members of a lesser clan, the Thundering Badgers, come up to the Magistrate and demand his time, and through careful courtier manipulation from the parties courtier as well as a few well placed inspire rolls by Daring Pengu, we manage to get everyone invited to lunch at the Magistrate's Manor.

After convincing the clan to finish their business first, they begin to discuss payment for a service, though the magistrate is a bit nervous.

*Daring Pengu * (To the Tundering Badger Clan leader): "The Tundering Badger clan must have provided a great service only few could have accomplished"
_**Daring Pengu uses his Inspire skill to inspire Pride in the leader and rolls quite well (I believe it was a 39).**_
*Badger Band Leader:* "Why, yes, in fact, we have most reciently aquired an anchient tome of Kung Fu knowledge*."
_* Kung Fu knowledge is widely saught after by all clans, as well as all in the Martial Arts world._
*Daring Pengu:* "And how did your great clan aquire such rare knowledge?"
*Badger Band Leader:* "With the might of our fists!" *He pumps his fist in the air*
*several other clan members raise their fists and cheer, and then sort of look at each other wondering if this is the appropriate place for this*
*Daring Pengu:* "I see, so there are few that could ever hope to stand in your way."
*Badger Band Leader:* "That is right.  Few can stand before the might of the Thundering Badger Clan!"
*Daring Pengu:* "So that Imperial Courier was no match for you at all."
*Badger Band Leader:* "Of couse not.  We dispatched him quite easily! ... Oh crap..."
After which, a fight ensued and the Leader and his 2 top minnions were made fools of rather quickly.
--**--
Like I said, maybe a bit over the top, but fun, and has a bit of that Hong Kong Action Film Cheese to it.  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, minor thought, I would suggest everyone buying 1 level in Wealth if they wish to have some sort of home, job, and/or income.




Just a poor wanderer for now


----------



## BradofEos (Sep 19, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Just a poor wanderer for now




That's perfectly acceptable - a healthy contempt for Wealth is common to many wandering wuxia heroes!

Having a Wealth of 0 doesn't mean you're a beggar; it just means you're doing the Kwai Chiang Caine, wandering from place to place, picking up odd jobs, occasionally getting a small reward for kicking bandits to little pieces from local villagers.

It's not a posh existence, but it's not necessarily a bad one. Just get used to sleeping in common rooms and in woodsheds.

The flipside are the 'Gentleman Swords', rather foppish characters who wear elegant clothes, drink a lot in bars and brothels, and care more about their personal reputations and wealth than they care about others.

Either is perfectly acceptable to play!


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

BradofEos said:
			
		

> The flipside are the 'Gentleman Swords', rather foppish characters who wear elegant clothes, drink a lot in bars and brothels, and care more about their personal reputations and wealth than they care about others.



Hey, just because you don't know of my greatness doesn't mean I'm any less great, it just means you're uninformed.  - Daring Pengu


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm guessing that the Daring Pengu is a very quotable guy


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 20, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the Daring Pengu is a very quotable guy




I will go with a simple "Yep that is what I thought as well." And don't forget humble.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I will go with a simple "Yep that is what I thought as well." And don't forget humble.



Yes, I am most humble - Daring Pengu 

Ok, I'm going to plan on starting this around the first week of October.  I'll be traveling next week, so will be reading the rules and your characters durring that time (I'll have net access)

And Pengu won't be making an apperance.

I'll be making comments, offering suggestions, and putting togeather style and ability lists for you all soon (Maybe tomorow night).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, I am most humble - Daring Pengu
> 
> Ok, I'm going to plan on starting this around the first week of October.  I'll be traveling next week, so will be reading the rules and your characters durring that time (I'll have net access)
> 
> ...




Cool as that will give me time to get the PDF and read it. (I love/much prefer knowing a bit about the mechanics of a game.)


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Tonguez, you may not select a Rare Art at character creation.  Warriors may choose from Common or Uncommon Arts to start, and no art may start above Level 3.




okay I've removed the Rare Art and tweaked some of the others but I still have only used 37 Destiny.

What else works with what I've chosen (Thunder Hammer and Iron Fist) and weilding a Melon Hammer. Chu Pa-Chieh i s supposed to be big built and strong (I've played him as a half-orc barbarian in DnD to give you an idea.)

I was looking at Inexorable Doom or Golden Temple Bells so are they appropriate?. COuld you also give some more info on what the advantages/disadvantages do...


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

FYI, Brad clairified this too, no skills start above 3 (though you can specialize for an extra 1).

Good techniques?  You want some defense? Or all offence?  Elemental aspects or all technique, style and damage?


----------



## BradofEos (Sep 21, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> okay I've removed the Rare Art and tweaked some of the others but I still have only used 37 Destiny.




Hmm.

Have you carefully spent Destiny to up your relevant Attributes (i.e., the ones your Kung Fu uses) to be your highest technique in that style for that color, +2?

At 5 Destiny per additional Attribute point, it adds up!

This is called the 'Rule of Thumb for Chi', and if you follow it, your character won't exhaust himself easily in combat. If you don't follow it, your character will get winded and literally run out of breath... and that can have lethal consequences!


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Good point, sometimes you don't need an extra art, but might be better with a higher attribute so you have more chi to play with.  Specializations (2 for the cost of 1) cost destiny, as do additional skill points as well. (1 for 1)


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2005)

How hard is it to learn a new manuver set in-game. Let's say I wanted my character to quickly learn the harsh faults of his specialization, and then pick up some moves from anouther color of Chi...


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, you'd likely need to find someone to learn from, so once you get enough destiny, you learn from a teacher.  Common Martial arts are taught everywhere, so it's not that hard.  Beyond that, it depends on the training.

In extreme circumstances, you could learn the maneuver yourself under pressure, but that's only for the ones you already know.

In game terms, you need enough destiny available to spend (You earn more as you adventure) to be able to buy the ability, and then find an appropriate place/time to spend it.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 22, 2005)

alright, seeing how we have time I might change stuff around a little


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Book should arive soon, hopefully before I leave on Tuesday.  However, I may have a workable substitute, so I should be able to type up and e-mail a few things to you all next week.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, Quick Rolecall, then I'll e-mail out martial arts abilities, and you can ask questions from there.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 4, 2005)

Still here but making some last minute changes to the character.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 4, 2005)

Quickly downing the remnants of his rice bowl and taking a swig of the wine bottle that hung constantly by his side the huge figure  lurched to his feet

"I am the Iron fist of the west, mightiest of demonslayers, commander of the heavenly legions, I* am here and ready*. All enemies crumble before me!" Chu Pa-Chieh bellowed presenting his mighty melon hammer as he attempted to pose

and then he burped...


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 6, 2005)

Keito taps impatiently at the display, having been fully ready long ago "Good, lets go"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 6, 2005)

*Xiang Pok*

RANK/ARCHETYPE: Fourth Rank Warrior
ORIGIN: Soldier
PASSION: Obsession - While most see Xiang Pok as an underachiever, it is more to the point that they rarely see him at his true passion. When engaged in his training or another test of his skill, the true nature (Physical and Mental Mastery) of Xiang takes on an energy that is palpable.
REGION: The Jin Empire (Nan)

ATTRIBUTES & SKILLS
(Note: All Skills have +1 die to their rating unless otherwise noted.)

MIGHT [JADE CHI] 4
Athletics 2
Climb 2
Fight 3
Hardiness 3
Lift 2

SPEED [CRIMSON CHI] 4
Initiative 2
Dodge 3
Finesse 2
Melee 2

PRESENCE [GOLD CHI] 3
Confidence 2
Grace 2
Persuade 1

GENIUS [WHITE CHI] 3
Learning 1

WU WEI [SILVER CHI] 3
Awareness 2
Senses 1
Stealth 1

ADVANTAGES - Good Looks (Quality 3), Iron Fist (Quality 3), Iron Foot (Quality 3), Tough as Nails (Quality 3), Wealth (Adequate 1)
*Need to work out Benefits for Iron Fist/Iron Foot

KUNG FU STYLES - Lightfoot 3 (Common Any Chi: Surefoot, Run Like a Deer, Headlong Flying Leap), Holy Fire 3 (Common Crimson Chi: Flame Strike, Seven-Fire Fist, Coruscating Flames), Cloud Mastery 3 (Common Jade Chi: Phantom of the Clouds, Moon Covered by Clouds, Flowing Clouds)

BACKGROUNDS - None

DISADVANTAGES
None

EQUIPMENT - Light Armor, Punch/ Kick, Dagger, Nine-Ring Saber, Staff, Lg. Framed Backpack, Waterskin, Provisions, Hemp Clothing, Sandals, and Rain Hat

TREASURES - None


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, I'll try to get this stuff typed up at work by the weekend and sent to you in e-mail, and then I can explain some of the mechanics here in the OC thread.  This will be an... interesting experience.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll try to get this stuff typed up at work by the weekend and sent to you in e-mail, and then I can explain some of the mechanics here in the OC thread.  This will be an... interesting experience.






Groovy! I have the PDF but have not had time to pick up the book yet. (Has it hit the shelves yet?) But I believe the character I posted last should be ready and willing for some fun. (Except for the abilities of the Iron Fist/ Iron Foot advantages.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, so I don't need to send you info on the powers and advantages then?  You have the full PDF or the Book of Wood?

The Gen Con orders are shipping next week sometime, so I'll be one of the first people to have the real book.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the PDF from RPG.Now. It talks about the Stats, Skills, and Advantages, but there is no mention of the various styles. 

Groovy about the books coming! I told my FLGS to order one for me the minute it hits the pipeline. Though that may still be a while for to actually get here.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I may have bitten off a bit more than I could chew with this.  I'm going to try to keep working on it, but I'm begining to have trouble figuring out how to translate the dice mechanics, how Joss works, and a good way to run combat.

I'll still try to fill in the characters a bit, and we can try to see where it leads, but I make no promises about when/if I'll be able to finish.

Again, I'm sorry.  I think I just have so many ideas, that I sometimes take on a bit too much.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem....I know how that feels. Go whatever speed you need. I am not planning on going anywhere in the near future (or far, for that matter   ).


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 10, 2005)

No worries, take all the time you need. If and when your ready, I'll still be here.


----------



## BradofEos (Oct 11, 2005)

*Fantasy Grounds?*

Perhaps this *Eos Press Forums Thread* might be of assistance!


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

That would help if it weren't for the fact that I can't do something like that from work.  Interesting though.


----------

